

Matthew Green cryptography guest lecture at Dartmouth - m0nastic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP6np_oKVCk&feature=youtu.be

======
dfc
Prof. Green has a great blog:

<http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/>

